# Post Procedure Status Icd-9



## heatherwinters (May 21, 2008)

A patient was seen for an office visit today for a follow up and review of lab work.  She had carpal tunnel surgery last month (not performed by our clinician).  In assessment, for one of the dx our doctor wrote carpal tunnel release.  Would I code this as a V code post procedural status or 354.0 carpal tunnel syndrome?


----------



## Jagadish (May 23, 2008)

V58.72 will do.


----------



## heatherwinters (May 23, 2008)

*Thank you*

Thank you for your reponse


----------

